# More discus pics...



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)

Just bought a new digital camera... Here are a few pics with it. Thanks!
http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=55627


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots theyre beautiful!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice shots! Discus are beautiful fish!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Wow gorgeous fish! I love their coloring. I am a discus keeper myself, they are great fish!


----------



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks alot, I appreciate it.


----------



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice camera!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

very nice angels and discus got to be my fav fish


----------



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I like my new camera alot! I've put up a few more pics, very close up style. 

In the sixth fish pic (7th including the cam)... Those little anomalies are holes in the head... Right? 

I would like someone's thought on that... If anyone would care to respond. 
Thanks again!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

It's official....I'm jealous :lol: Nice work!


----------



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Fishfreaks,
They are not perfect but they bring me joy... Later!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

With pics like those you really have the chance to get to know your fish up close and personal. Great shots and very nice camera.


----------



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks,
I know what you mean... I look at them in a whole new light now! Everyone needs a good macro lens!

And thanks everyone for giving the big download a chance, it means alot to me.


----------



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

wow, those are amazing! I've never seen a fish's eye zoomed in so close and detailed. What is that black sphere in the middle?


----------



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)

My fish eye anatomy is not so good. I found this though...
http://www.schools.net.au/edu/lesson_ideas/optics/optics_wksht4_p1.html


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I love th picture of the eye as well i was amazing at your photography skills with that lens. THough in my opinion you need some shots of the whole fish also not just their faces lol


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow! Those shots are absolutely stunning! (Now I _really_ have to have a macro lens... LOL)


----------



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks malawi4me2,
Macro is fun! 
I did overdo it a little with the macro shots... I'll back up a little with my next set... :roll:


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

good tank, could be a bit smaller images tho


----------



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry for that. I upload my pics to the server big. I run a 1600 by 1200 monitor as well, so they don't look all that big to me. :grin: 

A little plec I own.


----------



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

cool pics!!


----------



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you very much. Besides two Clown Loaches, that's about all of the fish I own. It might be time for another tank!


----------

